# Jet Black Rhom



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

My rhom recently became very dark. He's still adjusting to the new 90gal after the move.

1.


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

2.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

what's that white stuff all over him ?


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

some minor amonia burn around the head area. the body spots are actually the diamond reflectives.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

that rhom is the scariest rhom ever. you should call him freddy or something. that's f*cker's ready to go to war!


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ha ready for war... funny line

ohh yeah i love the fish, im looking ot get a rhom this summer and i want to make it as dark as possible. nice fish


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

that is the ugliset looking P ive ever seen..

that chimpel looks wierd on the bottom of the chin like that..

it doesnt look like its been well cared for..

sorry just my honest feeling


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

nice fish looks a bit bigger then 10 in. then mark on the chin is awsome nice fish good luck with him.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

The first pic makes the fish look terrible.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Great fish, huge rhom.

I would def invest in some Melafix or something to get rid of that bump.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The fish seems extremely skinny.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Have you just received the fish?

As he looks in very poor condition. He could be an excellent looking P indeed, but needs alot of TLC in the mean time!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

He looks dead.Nice p though.


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

He has been stressed and not eaten regularly because of the move. BTW, he is very well cared for and did not look like this prior to my move. The chimple is gradually going away as he was constantly hitting the glass in his old tank (50gal). I have antibiotic in the tank right now.

CraigStables: I've had him since last summer. He just need some time to settle down from the move and he will eat again.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

personally,when I look at him I piss my pants,he is a scary mofo.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

mdserras said:


> He has been stressed and not eaten regularly because of the move. BTW, he is very well cared for and did not look like this prior to my move. The chimple is gradually going away as he was constantly hitting the glass in his old tank (50gal). I have antibiotic in the tank right now.
> 
> CraigStables: I've had him since last summer. He just need some time to settle down from the move and he will eat again.
> [snapback]926361[/snapback]​


Yeah, my Manny had a huge chin rub when I got him, but has gone now as he has calmed down and stopped hitting the glass!

Id just keep an eye on him as Ive seen some stressed P's before, but he looks fairly bad, especially round his head area!


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

what exactlly is a jet black rhom? just a rhom that is black? do all rhoms get black when they are older and how old til they are black?


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

any pics of what it looked like before the move?


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

omg, he looks like he has very severe ammonia burn... How long was the move for him? Anyway, once he heals up and fattens up he'll look amazing. That's one of the darkest rhoms i've seen


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks very malnurished to me


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That rhom looks so creepy that I think it's beautiful. Looks like quite some character


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

thanks for everyone's comments. i realize he's got it rough right now but he does look creeepy in a cool way :rasp:

killfishygo: the move and the effects of it last about 3 weeks as he was put in a temp tank while i cycled his tank at the new house. he rarely ate and was less aggressive due to the stress.

as requested, here are the before pics!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

wow he looked amazing before.... did you do water changes in the temp tank?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

get that heinous skin condition squared away and dremel off that chimple and he's going to be a very impressive and very black rhom indeed.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

had to be alot of stress


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

Xenon said:


> wow he looked amazing before.... did you do water changes in the temp tank?
> [snapback]927690[/snapback]​


thanks! yes, i kept up on the water changes and all







i just can't wait until he gets back to his normal self.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I moved my rhom to a temp tank and he turned totally black...until I moved him back to his regular tank. I think the color change is totally stress related.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Dood, I remember losing to you in POTM contest. He's lookin like ish right now, but I'm sure that's just from water change.


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Pretty nice


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice looking rhom!


----------

